# Need help from a Mac user!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## etexas (Feb 6, 2008)

OK, my battery Icon on my MacBook Pro used to "count down" with four bars to back-up. Well, my computer is charged and all.....but the battery Icon is just showing white with an X, but it is running fine, I thing I must have changed an option or something by accident.....................HELP!


----------



## raekwon (Feb 6, 2008)

Read this and this. Looks like you might've accidentally drained your battery.


----------



## etexas (Feb 6, 2008)

raekwon said:


> Read this and this. Looks like you might've accidentally drained your battery.


Actually I called tech support. What happened was I needed to reset the battery charge/indicator program. PEOPLE: HEAR YE! Say what you like about Apple they have the very BEST customer tech support of any computer company! And they are FAST and POLITE! To me, this is one of the best things about owning one of their products! They stand behind their stuff!


----------



## raekwon (Feb 6, 2008)

Amen to that.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 7, 2008)

raekwon said:


> Amen to that.



Amen to that Amen.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 7, 2008)

Should I move this thread into the Cults & World Religion forum?


----------



## raekwon (Feb 7, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Should I move this thread into the Cults & World Religion forum?


----------



## caoclan (Feb 7, 2008)

Apple is pretty good. Doesn't crash like a PC.


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 7, 2008)

> Should I move this thread into the Cults & World Religion forum?


I think so. And unless you have a ponytail at least 8" long (and no, mullets don't count), you are not officially qualified to own a Mac, and are subject to Macpope Steve Jobs I coming into your house, confiscating the machine, and giving you a good liberal scold for being a red stater pretending to be blue.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 7, 2008)

We have a rule against mullets in the Church of Mac, but some of the new, carnal believers who don't have the IPhone yet don't know that. They'll get it in time.


----------



## KMK (Feb 7, 2008)

turmeric said:


> We have a rule against mullets in the Church of Mac,



Yes, it is part of our RPW.

Sincerely,

PowerBook G4 user Ken


----------



## etexas (Feb 7, 2008)

Brad said:


> > Should I move this thread into the Cults & World Religion forum?
> 
> 
> I think so. And unless you have a ponytail at least 8" long (and no, mullets don't count), you are not officially qualified to own a Mac, and are subject to Macpope Steve Jobs I coming into your house, confiscating the machine, and giving you a good liberal scold for being a red stater pretending to be blue.


Heresy! Mac-Heads! Burn him!


----------

